# Sage Barista Express Buzzing Fix



## DAH

Hi All,

For anyone that has a Sage (Breville) Barista Express (or presumably other similar models, like the double boiler) that's out of warranty and is experiencing the buzzing sound when pulling a shot, it's relatively easy fix as long as you're happy to take your machine apart.

I've found the problem is the solenoid valve and it's usually just a buildup of limescale. It's pretty easy to take apart, soak in some descaling solution and then you're good to go for another few months, depending on how hard the water is that you're using. This is separate to the recommended cleaning/descaling routine as it didn't resolve the problem until I actually took the valve apart and descaled it.

I find I have to do it about every 5-6 months, but it's basically free, except for the descaling solution, so it's not too bad. If anyone's interested, I can take some photos and also happy to walk anyone through the process.

Thanks

Dave.


----------



## Donscarlet

Hi.Dave I think it would be a good idea to post instructions to do this with photos.

Don.


----------



## espressotechno

Buy a spare solenoid valve, then do a swap...descale the old valve at leisure & keep as the spare.....


----------



## Donscarlet

Where can I buy a spare solenoid valve from?


----------



## DAH

Hi Don,

The "unit" inside of the machine is made up of multiple parts held together on a metal bracket. But the valve I've found responsible for the buzzing is an Olab valve. The only place I've been able to locate one (and I haven't tried it myself, but am sure it's the right part based on part numbers) is on ebay coming from Germany.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Olab-6000-9000-Magnetic-Valve-for-Breville-BES870XL-Barista-Express-Espresso/253938412089?hash=item3b1fe8aa39:g:I44AAOSw1P9ZbgcA:rk:2f:0

As it happens mine is buzzing again, so I'll probably fix it today and take some detailed photos but I've got a photo of the piece in situ. The valve is the circled one (under the relay of course!).


----------



## DAH

espressotechno said:


> Buy a spare solenoid valve, then do a swap...descale the old valve at leisure & keep as the spare.....


Yes, espressotechno is right, I have a spare and was shown how to do this initially by an ex-tech so that's how I know how to fix.


----------



## DAH

If you're going to have a go at taking the valve apart...

As I said in my initial post, it's quite straightforward to disassemble from the bracket, relay etc, BUT taking the stem of the valve itself apart is a little fraught! It's a simple unscrew with a spanner, but it's on VERY tight, so use a large spanner for leverage. What you have to watch for is that you don't allow the spanner to slip off and hit the main tube of the stem. If you do, you'll likely dent the stem and that's bad (I speak from experience) as it then means that the valve inside of the stem will stick - instead of moving up and down freely. I've been able to resolve the issue by pushing the dent out as much as possible (using very technical tool - a wooden chopstick) and then lightly sanding the inside of the tube with wet and dry sandpaper. It works, but it's far better not to get in the position in the first place!


----------



## Gixxer

DAH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For anyone that has a Sage (Breville) Barista Express (or presumably other similar models, like the double boiler) that's out of warranty and is experiencing the buzzing sound when pulling a shot, it's relatively easy fix as long as you're happy to take your machine apart.
> 
> I've found the problem is the solenoid valve and it's usually just a buildup of limescale. It's pretty easy to take apart, soak in some descaling solution and then you're good to go for another few months, depending on how hard the water is that you're using. This is separate to the recommended cleaning/descaling routine as it didn't resolve the problem until I actually took the valve apart and descaled it.
> 
> I find I have to do it about every 5-6 months, but it's basically free, except for the descaling solution, so it's not too bad. If anyone's interested, I can take some photos and also happy to walk anyone through the process.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave.


Hi Dave

I'm having the same issue with my barista express. Just been quoted a ridiculous amount to fix. I would love to have your advice on how to remove and descale the valve.


----------



## Jemstarr

Hi had this same issue... This thread was a lifesaver. I was a bit sceptical but there are some good online videos on pulling apart the machine. Not for the faint hearted.

I bought some descaling liquid and completely dismantled the Olap valve (X2) and soaked them for 30 mins in boiling water and descaler ... After reassembly it works. Take some photos of the wiring and the valve assembly and don't lose any little washers .. the hardest part was putting the bottom of the water tank back on (hint pit the rubber gland onto the black insert)

The valves are available on eBay for £30 delivered but you will still have to do the work to put them in.

Best coffee in town ...!


----------



## ajohn

I fixed the buzz from a DB boiler by simply rubbing off some very slight signs of whitish sludge from the sealing area in the solenoid  using my finger. All solenoids are pretty similar. There is a bit on dismantling one here. Some cheapo's use a clip to hold the coil in place otherwise all seem to use a nut.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47790-db-buzzing-solenoid/?do=embed

The DB uses the same style of solenoid as shown in the photo but coil fixing nut is typical of many styles

The Olab ones in the BE are interesting. They offer them with a range of port sizes. Could be how Sage tuned the 3 way action on the BE.

If anyone undoes an O ring seal don't simply push the tube back in. It can damage it - as I found out. Better to flick it out with a cocktail stick, place on the brass bush on the tube and then gently push it back in. Or have some red silicone 007 BS O rings handy.

John

-


----------



## Littleladydi

Sorry I'm a bit late to the thread but having the same issue!

I'm nervous about how to take apart the machine to access the inside mechanics, is there a video anywhere on how to do this that anyone knows of?

Di


----------



## Andy Munday

Hi, how do you actually take apart the sage Nespresso machine ? Does any one have some step by step instructions. The key issue for me is the milk not frothing - it's not the wand or de scaling or de proteinising.

Andy


----------



## Adam1980

I took mine apart and descaled but still having issues with the first valve. Think it the 3 way one? Should both the plungers come out of the housing? I could only get the second one out of the 2 way but not the other. Not sure if I need to descale some more or if it doesn't come out anyway? Have done a good few hours of descaling but the plunger doesn't move?


----------



## Steorra

Been following this topic as I have the same symptoms (buzzing 3 way solenoid). After dismantling the valve, I found it was clean as a whistle. Not surprisingly as I have soft water and I clean as recommended in the manual. Buzzing continued.

Sometime later I had a light bulb moment after watching a valve replacement video which pointed out that the new replacement valves have higher rated solenoid coil i.e. stronger pull. I then thought the buzzing, in my case, was caused by the solenoid not been able the hold the actuator slug open with enough strength to overcome the actuator spring. So in my wisdom, and not having a new replacement valve on hand, I shortened the spring by cutting some away and thus weakening it.

A week later, 7 espressos and no sign of buzzing!

Hope this might help where other methods failed.


----------



## Courtlandkevin

Steorra said:


> Been following this topic as I have the same symptoms (buzzing 3 way solenoid). After dismantling the valve, I found it was clean as a whistle. Not surprisingly as I have soft water and I clean as recommended in the manual. Buzzing continued.
> 
> Sometime later I had a light bulb moment after watching a valve replacement video which pointed out that the new replacement valves have higher rated solenoid coil i.e. stronger pull. I then thought the buzzing, in my case, was caused by the solenoid not been able the hold the actuator slug open with enough strength to overcome the actuator spring. So in my wisdom, and not having a new replacement valve on hand, I shortened the spring by cutting some away and thus weakening it.
> 
> A week later, 7 espressos and no sign of buzzing!
> 
> Hope this might help where other methods failed.


 Hi I have tried all other suggestions here except the spring shortening one. I was wondering if the original poster has still got a working solenoid after shortening the spring. Is this a long term fix?


----------

